# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Μεταλλάξεις ιθαγενών >  Φλώρος λούτινο (κοκκινα ματια)

## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

http://www.eleveur-de-carduelines.com/reportages/a-la-recherche-du-verdier-deurope-carduelis-chloris-blanc/

----------


## jk21

στο συνδεσμο που εχει βαλει ο κωστας 
http://www.eleveur-de-carduelines.com/reportages/a-la-recherche-du-verdier-deurope-carduelis-chloris-blanc/  ,υπαρχουν και λινκ για αλλες μεταλλαξεις 





> *Mutations :*
> Verdier d’Europe – Isabelle Pastel Jaune Bec JauneVerdier d’Europe – Vert Jaune Bec JauneVerdier d’Europe – AgateVerdier d’Europe – agate pastelVerdier d’Europe – agate satiné (lutinos)Verdier d’Europe – Aile griseVerdier d’Europe – BrunVerdier d’Europe – brun pastelVerdier d’Europe – isabelleVerdier d’Europe – isabelle pastelVerdier d’Europe – isabelle satinéeVerdier d’Europe – vert panaché jauneVerdier d’Europe – Vert pastel

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## mitsman

Είναι πάντα θεμιτό να μην ζευγαρώνουμε 2 ιδιες μεταλλάξεις για να παρουμε το αποτελεσμα που θελουμε... συνηθως αυτα τα πουλια που παιρνουμε, αν το επιχειρησουμε μειονεκτουν σε μεγεθος φτερωμα και μορφολογια!

----------


## tasos-mo

Καλησπέρα Δημήτρη.. Συμφωνω..αναλογα τα πουλια και το γενεαλογικό τους υπόβαθρο.. Είναι βέβαια αναγκαίο να μπαινουν και γονείς με ίδια μετάλλαξη,αλλα οχι μονιμα..γιατί μετα εχουμε τον εκφυλισμό της μετάλλαξης με τα παραδείγματα που αναφέρεις.. Οποτε με καλο προγραμματισμό και ακομα καλυτερο αρχειο προηγουμενων αναπαραγωγών ολα είναι οκ..

----------


## mitsman

Το ιδανικό ειναι σε φυλοσυνδετες μεταλλάξεις κυριως αρσενικος φορεας και μαμα με το φαινοτυπο....
Σε υπολοιπόμενες μεταλλάξεις ειναι μικρότερος αυτος ο προβληματισμός οσες μεταλλάξεις μπορώ να φέρω στο μυαλο μου!

----------

